# Tritronics Remote Electronics



## nevercry_wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get the electrical plugs to replace broken release wiring? My Gunners Up wiring broke and needs a new plug end.



-Wolf


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Radio Shack should have what you need. 

Jeff


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

You can also call Gunners Up. I had a dog pull the wiring into the crate this spring and chewed the plug off. Gunners Up sent me an new wiring harness free of charge despite it being entirely my fault the wiring was eaten.

Teri Jakob


----------



## nevercry_wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

> Radio Shack should have what you need.


Amazingly enough, they carry very few electronics components these days - this is where I first checked, but they didn't have anything.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Radio Shack part number 274-283 is two each of the male plugs that fit into the Pro Control receiver. That package has two female plugs in it also but I know they sell the male plugs alone.

They are called 1/8" mono phone plugs and 1/8" mono phone jacks. I've bought several at different radio shacks.


----------



## nevercry_wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Howard N said:


> Radio Shack part number 274-283 is two each of the male plugs that fit into the Pro Control receiver. That package has two female plugs in it also but I know they sell the male plugs alone.
> 
> They are called 1/8" mono phone plugs and 1/8" mono phone jacks. I've bought several at different radio shacks.


Thank you! - the store I went into said they carry mainly computer accessories these days.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*thanks Howard*

Man that saves a bunch of trouble trying to match up the jacks.preciate it!!!


----------

